

Ask HN: What do you think of this 3D fad? - dmn

There are 3D TV's coming out, and now a 3D Nintendo DS ( http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/nintendo-to-launch-3d-nintendo-ds-without-need-for-3d-specs )<p>Just a fad or here to stay?
======
motters
At least partly it's about keeping people watching TV and away from the
internet. In a recent interview that I had with a TV company they were quite
fearful of the move away from TV and the loss of advertising revenue which
that entails for them. Personally I can't see any reason why this isn't just a
passing fad. Although I'm interested in 3D vision, I've very little interest
in watching TV wearing goggles, and think that the novelty would wear off very
rapidly. At the end of the day making good quality shows or movies easily
trumps 3D gimmickery.

~~~
manderson2080
Agreed. It seems to be another attempt by the entertainment business to
incorporate new technology to enhance the otherwise "lackluster" broadcasting.
Not to say Avatar 3d wasn't great, 3d tv will just be overkill and cost $2000.

True test: Wold Cup 2010

------
car
After experiencing a couple of movies and recently HDTV in 3D, I'd say 3D is
here to stay. It just makes for a better experience. In essence, 3D technology
is piggybacking on our highly evolved visual processing ability.

The added cost for TV's isn't that much, mainly for the LCD shutter glasses.
With the combined push of the display and content providers it should become
mainstream within the next couple of years.

------
samratjp
3D will enjoy success in the living room for sure, what with even an iPad app
(X elements) supporting 3D [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-elements-a-
visual-explora...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-elements-a-visual-
exploration/id364147847?mt=8)

------
nosse
It's kind of pet peevee of mine, but 3D graphics could really play some role
in 3D CAD stuff. But that needs better controls too. Mouse moves on your desk
which is essentially 2D plane, and that makes it difficult.

~~~
honopu
i think a mouse move with a "apple-esque" for lack of a better term of a pinch
to zoom out or a reverse pinch to zoom in would be the way to do something
like this. I know the learning curve would be kind of steep and would require
a magic mouse sort of device, but it is becoming more and more intuitive.

